# Baby Sun Hat



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I could have sworn I saw something on here regarding Baby's Sun Hat. Here it is for anyone that wants it...

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/baby-boat-neck-sweater-and-sun-hat


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh, I was not the person who asked about the hat, but it's gorgeous. A must make. Just downloaded the pattern.

Thank you for sharing.

Sheila


----------



## leo56 (Oct 29, 2012)

I didn't ask for the pattern either, but thank you. I've looked at hat patterns and they are either beanies or the lacey type. This will be great for a winter hat also.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm glad you liked them. They are being knitted as we speak for my grandson who will arrive in August. Can't wait....


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Thank you! That is so cute! I was looking for a pattern to knit a Baby's Sun Hat and that is perfect for what I need. I just will add some eyelets to make it a bit more lacy. I'm going to use this stitch:
http://knithit.com/w1/knitting/ornaments/roman-columns/
Hope it is going to turn out well.

Sharon


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Amazing Maggie. I just posted a request earlier for a 4ply baby sun hat. Amazing and perfect. What would we do without our KPS


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

You are very welcome!


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you very much
X


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

Is this hat ok re copy right should I sell it along with the littler dress I am making?


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't understand why you would want to sell it. It's just a beautiful pix of a baby hat...I'm sure it's fine but why sell it? I mean, why make money from it?


----------



## TheHomeKeeper (Jun 12, 2012)

I was knitting a little 4ply dress and thought a hat would make a lovely set. I might set the items if my DIL. Doesn't like the dress for our little GD.
A


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

maggie.ames said:


> I could have sworn I saw something on here regarding Baby's Sun Hat. Here it is for anyone that wants it...
> 
> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/baby-boat-neck-sweater-and-sun-hat


Thank U for the link. It is just too cute!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

love the hat and sweater, thanks for link.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

I didn't request the pattern either but will make it for my GD because she got sunburned when I babysat her the other day. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh, how cute!!! I just had to download it--I really need some more patterns. I always like Redheart patterns. They are usually accurate and easy to understand.


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm glad I could make some of you ladies happy. You have all made my life richer for knowing you. Thank you.


----------



## Margaret McC (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the link. It's so cute.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very pretty, thank you.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

That is such a special looking set, love it when gals share their finds for all of us to enjoy! Thanks so much.......


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

That's adorable! I'm visualizing some wide ribbon worked through the hat above the brim with a perky bow in back or on the side for a little girl. Love the color also. Thanks so much, it's on my to-do-list now!


----------



## GDW (Nov 3, 2011)

lovely, thank you for sharing


----------



## crafty jeanie (Apr 1, 2011)

My 2 month GD needs this and I've to have been looking for the perfect hat. Thanks for sharing


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

What kind of yarn would you use?It calls for red Heart eco cotton but I see that yarn has been discontinued.Any ideas


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I made that hat with I Love That Cotton from Hobby Lobby but the hat became rather limp. I would make it with a blend something that would give the hat some body. 

I have to say the brim is done with short rows. The first time I ever did that kind of knitting.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks ,I would love to do this hat,and the sweater too but I would love to know what yarn would work best,its so pretty


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks ,I would love to do this hat,and the sweater too but I would love to know what yarn would work best,its so pretty


----------



## maggie.ames (Mar 26, 2013)

I would use the Redheart yarn, the one that's recommended for this project.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

Can't find it ,I checked on line and it has been discontinued


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Would a cotton/linen blend give the hat more body? I've not used that combination yet but have seen it for sale.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

Would a cotton/linen blend give the hat more body? I've not used that combination yet but have seen it for sale.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this one, thanks :-D


----------



## Porsche Princess (Mar 18, 2013)

How gorgeous, and what a gorgeous model to wear it!!! Love the pattern.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

AlpacaGal said:


> Would a cotton/linen blend give the hat more body? I've not used that combination yet but have seen it for sale.


I bought some Cascade yarn 64% Cotton and 36% Nylon so far I didn't try it. I want to use this yarn for some baby garments or maybe I will make the sun hat again. I was told this should be a good combination. I do know 100% cotton doesn't work well alone unless you use the yarn for dishcloths. The Red heart yarn that was suggest has 75% cotton and 25% acrylic. If you are going to make the hat just look for a cotton blend.

Sorry, I don't know enough about linen to give you a answer.


----------



## AlpacaGal (Jan 9, 2013)

I'll keep looking for a cotton linen blend on sale to play with. Cotton and nylon sounds like a winning combo for the sun hat.
Thanks a bunch!


----------

